# T/C Impact



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

FYI, I saw that Midway USA has the T/C Impact on sale for $199.99. 


My Son-in-Law is trying the Muzzy hunt this year with us, (if we draw) I told him about the sale and he ordered one. I've never owned, or shot one, but it looks like a great price for a front stuffer.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

We bought one for my dad a few years ago. The deer he has killed with it haven't seemed to know the difference between it and any other muzzleloader. For $200, he can't go wrong.


----------



## 2blade (Mar 26, 2018)

the wife shoots 1" groups at 100 yds all day long with hers!


----------

